# Broken laptop display, hooking up external monitor?



## Toadhead (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi everyone! I have an HP dv9225us. Only 1 year 1 month old. Out of warranty and I refuse to sit on the phone with Hp's craptastic customer service being slow charging me by the minute to tell me nothing.

Here's the deal: I had my laptop working fine..the battery went dead while I was out of the room. I plug it back in and wake it up...the screen stays black. My dad and I got it to come on a few times over the past 2 weeks but some of the pixels are damaged. I know I need a new display and I can install it no prob. 

My problem is: I have taken the lcd completely off. I get the dang beep code etc. ...vista boot up sound comes on I log in yada yada.... windows is there...I plug in an external monitor....nothing. Press Fn+F4 to switch display....nothing....nothing for 2 weeks. This is bothering me...this is my gaming machine! lol. Someone help me please! I dont care if I use an external monitor..I just want the ability to play my games and stuff again!!

Thanks in advance.. any questions about the computer just ask... it would be lots easier to talk on a messenger though, I have no patience lol.


----------



## wboling78 (Mar 4, 2008)

try plugging it in before you boot the computer up. You may want to hook the lcd back up just so you eliminate some extraneous variables. There are some that won't let you do anything b/c the display options error out due to lack of lcd it's looking for...just that connection there...give that a shot, then plug the lcd back in and everything, then you can get into vista and change your default monitor to an ext. one.


----------



## Toadhead (Mar 5, 2008)

Thaks for replying! I actually am able to log into windows without the lcd physically attached. I hear the log on sound through the laptop speaker. Even when the lcd was attached..I was having trouble getting it to switch to the external. 

Could it be that when I damaged the lcd, the (i dont know what its called) little video output board might have malfunctioned? 

I took it to Geek Squad (who I USED to want to work for) and they told me the beep code meant my motherboard was fried. I didn't believe him..and I will never let them touch my stuff again lol. Luckily I didnt let them work on it..if it's booting into windows then obviously the motherboard is NOT bad. While I was standing there my friend was exchanging a keyboard, and they had to test it. The GEEK SQUAD AGENT first tried to plug the usb keyboard into a headphone jack! Then ended up plugging it into the mouse port. I also had to tell the one checking out my laptop WHERE to find the beep codes for my specific laptop. Sheesh lol. (sorry, I had to share that ) 

Anyways...so could it be the video output board? it has svideo and the monitor port also...? Just a thought! Maybe that would be cheaper to replace than the display right off hand? I really want to get SOMETHING to work as a display!! 

Fn+F4 doesnt work.


----------



## datascreamn (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a very similar problem with a dv9834ca (a customers computer). Also have no warranty. On mine the monitor is not damaged in anyway and works right up to the loading into windows screen then goes blank on the laptop monitor and you can hear windows logging in chime. I tried changing the display by pressing [fn] + [f4], but that does absolutely nothing. plug in a external monitor into the HD15 port and we got picture. I updated to the latest nvidia drivers but that did nothing. Tried detecting monitors and changing default monitor in the display settings... nothing. Please help anyone. Ideas?


----------



## datascreamn (Mar 20, 2010)

***update***
Thought I had fixed my problem by selecting monitors in control panel of all places. Not the nvidia driver settings. after i applied the settings and rebooted the first time it was fine. but after turning it off for a few hours and back on it was back to the same problem again. Crazy! ***! Help?


----------



## Joe Bloggs (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm out of my depth here but gonna giv it a try.
Bootup in safe mode and change your display there (assuming you can get it up and running again allbeit temp) , once that is done re-install the nvidea/display drivers along with dissabling the lcd. So basically your looking to fireup the lappy with the new display and new drivers (ie let it re-detect the monitor)
Also have a nose around in device manager.


----------



## datascreamn (Mar 20, 2010)

I have tried that all before and again now. Just in case. lol
The laptop does not detect the LCD screen once in windows (randomly it may see the LCD but rarely) so i have tried 

-reformatting back to factory defaults
-Updating the BIOS
-Installed the latest GFX Drivers and CHIP SET drivers and more...

At one point I could get the drivers to see the Laptop screen but after a reboot several hours later whether hot or cold (made no difference) it would revert back to the original problem.

My conclusion is that the main board's GFX card is damaged, Possibly from long term heat. The laptop is 2 years old and may have developed some separation in the circuits connections to the laptop LCD only since It will display perfectly fine on an external since it had never been used.


----------



## brigittecollins (Sep 24, 2010)

i have the same problem it only boots on safe mode . i don't have sound in safe mode. if i try to boot normal it just goes black on external and acts as if it doesn't detect the external monitor but yet it in safe mode it works fine but i need sound bad. do u no what i may do to fix it please:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------

